# cottage cheese



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

been down the gym and over head sum chaps talking about this,is it good for gaining weight cuz i used to love the stuff wheni was young thanks craig


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Cottage cheese is low in fat and carbohydrates while high in protein, a 4 oz serving has approximately 120 calories, 5g fat "3g saturated", 3 g carbohydrates, and 14g of protein. It also contains approximately 500mg sodium, and 20mg cholesterol. i personally couldn't eat anything that looks like babies sick.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

even tho it looks like sick is it good for you?


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

I eat a tub of cottage cheese and pineapple every day. It's not bad once you get used to it. But i'm a veggie so have to get my protein from more obscure sources.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

as long as its good for you i will eat lots as i love the stuff


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i used to eat the 500g and 1kg tubs. jus have it by the computer and a spoonful every minute.preferred it plain tbh till i got bored of it, might have to get back on it now im on a serious diet.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you can also flavour it with protein powders if you really want too..

i sometimes make a desert out of it... 1 scoop pro peptide, i tub plain cottage cheese, 1tbs splenda.

mix in bowl, then eat. if you want to make it smooth then shove it in a blender...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

cyberheater said:


> I eat a tub of cottage cheese and pineapple every day. It's not bad once you get used to it. But i'm a veggie so have to get my protein from more obscure sources.


Pinepapple is great for recovery as well. If it wasn't for the sugar content it would be a perfect pre bed time meal. I used to wolf down low fat cottage cheese before bed - but I hate it now.

It's a nice slow release protein. If you can eat it then get plenty down you.

That sounds pretty good slam - I might try that - hopefully without gagging!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i also do the same thing with natural yoghurt instead of cottage cheese...

total greek yoghurt works well with it....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> you can also flavour it with protein powders if you really want too..
> 
> i sometimes make a desert out of it... 1 scoop pro peptide, i tub plain cottage cheese, 1tbs splenda.
> 
> mix in bowl, then eat. if you want to make it smooth then shove it in a blender...


That is interesting, I may try that.

I've been eating it of late, as I am on a lowish carb diet, I found the Tuna and Sweet Chili one from Tesco to be very nice indeed, (although you need a microscope to find the tuna).


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> That is interesting, I may try that.
> 
> I've been eating it of late, as I am on a lowish carb diet, I found the Tuna and Sweet Chili one from Tesco to be very nice indeed, (although you need a microscope to find the tuna).


They do this all together? i alwasy add a tin of Tuna with cottage cheese and a little sweet chili or a little olive oil. On Chefx diet there is a breakfast that is a shake made from cot cheese, yogurt and protein powder with fruit blended, its very good.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get the stuff cheap in the UK. Sainsbury charge around 85p for a 250G tub. I know it's not a lot but it soon adds up.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

fits said:


> They do this all together? i alwasy add a tin of Tuna with cottage cheese and a little sweet chili or a little olive oil. On Chefx diet there is a breakfast that is a shake made from cot cheese, yogurt and protein powder with fruit blended, its very good.


Yes, that is the flavor of it, adding a tin of tuna to the Tuna/Sweet Chili is pretty good too, as I said the tuna content is pretty small, (6% I think).


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> Does anyone know where to get the stuff cheap in the UK. Sainsbury charge around 85p for a 250G tub. I know it's not a lot but it soon adds up.


Aldi do it for 35p for a 200g tub


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I eat cottage cheese several times a week being a veggie and unless you start coming up with new ways of flavouring it then I find the normal taste gets to me after a while.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> Does anyone know where to get the stuff cheap in the UK. Sainsbury charge around 85p for a 250G tub. I know it's not a lot but it soon adds up.


tesco and asda charge about 40p for the plain one and 70p for the flavours...


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

this has well opened my eyes to cottage cheese i love the stuff and from now on im gona buy it,

mixing tuna and cottage cheese is a good idea


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> tesco and asda charge about 40p for the plain one and 70p for the flavours...


Thanks. I'll get it from Asda from now on...


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

cottage cheese is the new chocolate for me its the way forward


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't know how you guys can stomach it! Wish I could!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Asda cheapy range. 32p for 200gms or plain. Cheap as chips. I buy ten at a time.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I tried the Protein and Cheese with sweetener, nice tastes like cheese cake topping.

IMO a better snack would be a tin of rice pudding with protein mixed in, goes down much easier, and if gaining weight is what you want, you need some carbs.

I used Dorian Yates Choc for both, I do not like to drink it, too think, but for mixing into food it is very good.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Nytol said:


> IMO a better snack would be a tin of rice pudding with protein mixed in, goes down much easier, and if gaining weight is what you want, you need some carbs.


I'm trying to lose weight so cottage cheese is good for me. I'm going to try a tin of rice pudding from time to time for a change.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

The low fat rice, with a scoop of protein is a pretty tasty desert, it has 60g carbs, and a decent hit of protein.

I found the Tesco one to taste better than the Ambrosia in the low fat.


----------

